# Loki & Polar 10 yrs, Pyrenean Mountain dogs



## R8chl (Mar 31, 2011)

If you are interested in adopting Loki & Polar please read about our re homing process

Animals For Adoption - www.friendsoftheanimalsrct.org.uk

and complete a Pre Adoption form (link below) and Katherine or Pauline will contact you for a chat

Dog pre-adoption form - www.friendsoftheanimalsrct.org.uk

*Name:* Loki & Polar
*Age:* 10 years
*Breed:* Pyrenean
*Can I live with Children:* yes
*Can I live with cats*: yes
*Can I live with other dogs:* yes
*Fostered In:* Stone, Staffs, rehomed anywhere in the UK

*Other Information:*

These pair are ex show dogs and have come in as a bonded pair and will need to be rehomed together. These dogs have been so loved and so well cared for. Polar is the white dog, and Loki is the grey bitch.

They have wonderful temperaments. Out walking both are so gentle and easy to walk with. They love the fuss and attention and are chilled considering all the 'human dudes' walking past. They make an impact just with their sizes and dont consider they need do anything else to get attention, than just stand there, looking regal AND big.

The children are magnetised to them, with adults holding the children back, but once they realise they REALLY are gentle giants, it is all hands

Both have been to the groomers, Nicola the groomer said they were perfect and stood without a murmur being groomed.

They had their first vet visit. Phil saw Polar and says he is in fantastic shape and should have a good while ahead of him, he is already neutered. Karen saw Loki and said that if she had to guess her age she would have said 3 years plus and was amazed at her condition for her age. Loki has not been neutered and at 10 years old the vet does not want to take the risk of an anesthetic. Both are vaccinated.

Could you offer these two a home of their own to see out the rest of their lives.	
These dogs have been so loved and so well cared for.


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Still waiting for a home


----------



## fluffybunny2001 (Feb 8, 2008)

have you conatacted pyrenean rescue?
i used to work with this breed,gorgeous dogs,very unusual for them to end up in a normal rescue


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2011)

they are beautiful , would take them in a heartbeat , unfortunately already have two extra large dogs best of luck finding them homes , i have a feeling they won`t be waiting long!


----------



## blubell (Nov 22, 2010)

these dogs are amazing! If i was allowed dog's i would deffo offer them a home! 
There's 2 that walk that live near by and they get constant attention! And free food from shops 

Hope they find somewhere soon.


----------



## R8chl (Mar 31, 2011)

We did contact Pyrenean rescue, but the person we need to speak to is on holiday until end of September and no on else can help at the moment.


----------



## fluffybunny2001 (Feb 8, 2008)

ah ok,theye are doing very well for 10years old.bless them


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Here is an update from their fosterer:
"These two are really coming out of themselves now and showing their fantastic personalities. They are both playful and affectionate. Polar will talk to you if you woof at him and Loki thinks she is a lapdog and wants nothing more than to cuddle on the sofa. Loki is also enjoying the odd play with my 12 month collie pup - she is an overgrown puppy herself

They are both active and love a run - we have let them off their lead but they do suffer with a bad case of seective hearing. If they see anyone who hasn't fussed them or another dog they take off - pretty quick for biggun's They are lovely and friendly but a little intimidating just for their sheer size so we are being a bit careful with where we let them off.

In the house they pick a spot and spend the day snoozing - Polar prefers to be outside watching the world and Loki likes to be where whe can see you. They sleep well at night - although Polar has worked out how to barge open doors and is regularly found sharing a bed with my 5 year old son after sneaking in at two in the morning

They are perfect house guests and a lot of fun - they are fit and healthly and full of life. Someone is going to be very very lucky to have these two in their life."


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Such beautiful dogs. Shame they are so bonded as a pair, such alot of dog  Saying that i met someone who had a Newfie and a Bernes perfectly happily in an apartment (lots of green space nearby ) She sais for big dogs they took up less space than a smaller busier dog in a way.

Good Luck with rehoming them


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Now reserved subject to a successful home check


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Fantastic - I really hope these two gorgeous boys are in theri forever home soon


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Through know fault of their own, the home has fallen through. Can anyone offer these beauties a home?


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Loki and Polar are now reserved


----------



## waggy Tailz (Sep 14, 2011)

Sooo tempting.... < step away from the screen waggy tailz!! hehe


----------



## Rosie Dane (Oct 12, 2011)

I hope they've found a home. They melted my heart when I saw their pics. Unfortunately our land isn't fenced or I would have offered them a home in a heart beat.


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Unfortunately this pair are still waiting for a forever home!


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Third time lucky we hope! This lovely pair are reserved again


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Now re homed!


----------

